# Renting RV for multi-resort trip



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

I have been thinking of different ways for my family to enjoy a multi-resort snowboard trip. I thought maybe renting a motorhome would be more fun and possibly cheaper than staying hotels. I could rent one from Canadream in Calgary or Vancouver for $120/per night. That sounds pretty good. They have suggested winter itinerary ski trips on their website. I could hit 5 resorts over a week or 2. I know winter rving is not ideal but it could be a fun family vacation (Clark Griswold style).

Just wondering if anyone else has thought of doing this or has done it. Please let me know your thoughts/advice.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

I have not done this, but wonder about how the RV's plumbing system would handle the cold.. there might be ways of dealing with it but I know that you have to winterize RV's by using RV antifreeze in the tanks and pipes the are exposed to outside temperatures.

Would be interesting to know what people do to prepare for the temps... I am sure people have methods.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

deagol said:


> I have not done this, but wonder about how the RV's plumbing system would handle the cold.. there might be ways of dealing with it but I know that you have to winterize RV's by using RV antifreeze in the tanks and pipes the are exposed to outside temperatures.
> 
> Would be interesting to know what people do to prepare for the temps... I am sure people have methods.


You are right. Not as easy as summer to do, but if they rent them in winter and have suggested ski trip itineraries they must have them prepared for cold. I'm sure it makes shower, toilet, cooking more difficult but it can be done.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

They have all seasons RV's that have tank and line heaters on them.


----------



## deagol (Mar 26, 2014)

Argo said:


> They have all seasons RV's that have tank and line heaters on them.


Interesting..

We have a small trailer and while I have thought about taking it out in winter, I never have. I thought about maybe just putting in some antifreeze into the takes/pipes...

Pulling a trailer in the snow is stressful, I have done it before and it's not fun. Interesting to see how people make this work, though..


----------



## ryannorthcott (Dec 17, 2010)

Fuck yea I've done that a couple times with the family when I was a kid. It's a fun way to go. And yes they have winter-ready RVs of course available. Just gotta find out where to camp and where to park it at the hill and you should be set.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

Had a 31' class C for a few years. I say do it!!! Pay extra for insurance or check your insurance policies. Don't be in a hurry driving. Drive in the best conditions possible. Chains if shitty conditions and you have to drive. Stocked full of food and supplies. You're makin' memories that last a lifetime. Oh....and a couple shovels......for digging out of the parking lot.


----------



## WasabiCanuck (Apr 29, 2015)

mojo maestro said:


> Had a 31' class C for a few years. I say do it!!! Pay extra for insurance or check your insurance policies. Don't be in a hurry driving. Drive in the best conditions possible. Chains if shitty conditions and you have to drive. Stocked full of food and supplies. You're makin' memories that last a lifetime. Oh....and a couple shovels......for digging out of the parking lot.


Those are excellent tips. :thumbsup: I am definitly doing this when the kids are a little older.


----------



## Robbo99 (Sep 2, 2013)

the downside of multi-resort trips is you can't benefit from a season pass, obvs.

somehow i just cant justify being raped on the day ticket rate.


----------



## Argo (Feb 25, 2010)

Epic pass and/or Mountain collective would work just fine.


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

I have done this in the past with a few buddies, long story short, great experience overall and well worth it for the memories, but in hindsight I don't believe we saved much if any money vs searching out budget lodging. Gasoline was a total drain on our budget and we encountered several places that didn't allow overnight parking on the hill so it defeated the whole idea.


----------



## mojo maestro (Jan 6, 2009)

PlanB said:


> I have done this in the past with a few buddies, long story short, great experience overall and well worth it for the memories, but in hindsight I don't believe we saved much if any money vs searching out budget lodging. Gasoline was a total drain on our budget and we encountered several places that didn't allow overnight parking on the hill so it defeated the whole idea.


I've found if you talk to the parking lot "plow crew" and are willing to move your vehicle in the middle of the night.......some will let it slide. A 12 pack of the local brew can't hurt either. They don't want to dodge parked vehicles. Wait till they start clearing the lot and move your rig to a spot they've already cleared.......easy.


----------

